# خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"



## Twin (10 مايو 2007)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخوتي*

*أنا بأذن ربنا وبشكل يومي*
*هبدأ أضيف خبر أو معلومة من قصوصة *
*علمي أو ثقافي فقط*​ 
*وسنبدأ بخبر عن الديناصورات !!!!!!!!!!*
**
*ففي الأرجنتين بالقرب من جبل كوندور جنوباً*
*أكتشف العلماء للمرة الأولي حفريه كامله لديناصور من أكلي اللحوم *
*ويعود للعصر الجوارسي *
*أي من 150 ميلون سنه *
*داخل صخرة ضخمة*
*ويبلغ طول هذا الديناصور سبعة أمتار*
*ويطلق عليه أسم *
*كوندورا أتبور*​ 
*فمرحباً بعصر الديناصورات*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*

موضوع رائع يا twin 

انا متابع معاك يا باشا


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي كوبتك*



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع رائع يا twin
> 
> انا متابع معاك يا باشا


*شكراً حبيبي *
*ربنا يخليك ليا *
*عامة علشان خطرك يا كوبتك مان*
*هذود معلومة خاصة جداً **علشانك بس **وهي عن *
*"المتحف القبطي بمصر"*​ 
يقع المتحف القبطى خلف أسوار القلعة الرومانية الشهيرة بابليون في منطقة القاهرة القديمة المسماة (مصر القديمة). 
المنطقة المحاطة بالمتحف تزخر بالأثار المفعمة بالحياة من خلال "متحف مفتوح"
تصف تاريخ الفترة القبطية فى مصر. 
بنى مرقص سميكة باشا هذا المتحف عام 1910 ليجمع المادة الضرورية لدراسة تاريخ المسيحية في مصر، هو نجح فى هذا المشروع. 
كان يوجد متاحف مختلفة في ذلك الوقت فى مصر: 
متحف القاهرة للفرعونى القديم، 
المتحف اليونانى-الرومانى بالأسكندرية 
ومتحف الفن الاسلامى بالقاهرة. 
وبنى المتحف القبطى ليسد ثغرة فى التاريخ والفن المصرى. ​ 
وان المجموعة الكبيرة من التحف والتي أغلبها ذو شأن كبير من الأهمية للفن القبطى فى العالم فهى موجودة فى هذا المتحف وهى حوالى 16000 قطعة. 
*ومن أهمها .............*

*غلاف للإنجيل بصليب مطعم بالزجاج*
***
كتاب البصخة المقدس

صليب مجوف بشكل رائع

أيقونة للعائلة المقدسة أثناء زيارتها لأرض مصر
***
*أيقونة لكوكبي البرية*
*الأنبا أنطونيوس والأنبا بولا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي كوبتك*

*معلش نسيت أحط صورة المتحف*

*وأحب أذود وأقول*​ 
*لو حد حب يروح المتحف يعمل أيه*
*ههههههه*
*لو ركب مترو الأنفاق الخط القديم "حلوان - المرج"*
*ينزل محطة مارجرجس*
*هيلاقي المتحف في وشه*​ 
*ولو من مشجعي هيئة النقل العام "أتوبيسات يعني"*
*يركب أتوبيس رقم 825 من شبرا*
*و 814 من بولاق الدكرور*
*وممكن 93 من شبرا برده*
*ومش فاكر تاني بصراحة*
*أصل دول ال بشفهم بالموقف*
*هههههههه*​ 
*أما لو من برة مصر*
*يركب أي طائرة جية علي مصر *
*ويسأل السواق*
*ههههههههه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ارووجة (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*

*شكراااااا عالمعلومات الجميلة...موضوع رائع

وباذن الله لما  اجي مصرر ابقى  ازوررر المتحف ده*


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت أرووجة*



ارووجة قال:


> *شكراااااا عالمعلومات الجميلة...موضوع رائع*


 
*شكراً أرووجة *
*علي كلماتك الرقيقة لي*​ 


ارووجة قال:


> *وباذن الله لما اجي مصرر ابقى ازوررر المتحف ده*


 
*عامة منتظرينك*
*دة أحنا ولاد بلد بجد *
*علي أقرب قسم شرطة وهنعمل أستغاثة*
*ههههههههههه*
*تنوري يا أرووجة مصر*​ 
*وهضيف معلومة حلوة النهاردة عن مصر بردة وهي عن ...*​ 
*أهرامات الجيزة الثلاثة*​*هرم خوفو العظيم*​**
حكم الملك خوفو مصر قرابة ثلاثة وعشرون عاماً من عام 2574 حتى 2550 قبل الميلاد، خلال عصر الأسرة الرابعة فى الدولة القديمة. وهو صاحب هرم الجيزة الأكبر، والذى يعد أول عجائب الدنيا السبع والوحيد المكتمل من عجائب العالم القديم والتى لا تزال قائمة حتى الآن. ​ 
وقد تم بناء الطبقات الأولى من الحجارة حول تل منخفض فى وسط المنطقة التى تركت غير ممهدة وتم دمجها فى بناية الهرم. وهذا التل بمثابة قلب الهرم كما قللت من حجم البناء المطلوب تشييده. ويرتفع المدخل الأصلى للهرم بحوالى 16.8 متراً أو 55.1 قدم من سطح الأرض ويفتح على الجهة الشمالية ليواجه النجم القطبى، حيث تقطن روح الملك فى العالم الآخر. ويبلغ طول كل ضلع من الأضلاع المكونة للقاعدة حوالى 230.38 متراً أو 755.65 قدم. وهو مبنى من 210 طبقة لم يبق منها سوى 201 فقط. ​ 
وكان الارتفاع الأصلى للهرم شاملاً قمته هو 146.5 متراً أو 480.5 قدم ولكنه الآن حوالى 137.2 متراً أو 450 قدم، وزاوية الجوانب حوالى 51 و 50 درجة. وقد عثر على التابوت والهرم فارغين عند فتح الهرم فى القرن التاسع.​ 
*هرم خفرع*​
**​​بنى الملك خفرع، ثاني أهرامات هضبة الجيزة الشهيرة، من نوعية غير جيدة من قوالب الحجر الجيري الصغيرة. والهرم يبدو للناظرين أنه أكبر من هرم خوفو العظيم وذلك لأنه بني على مرتفع يعلو حوالى عشرة أمتار أو ثلاثة وثلاثون قدم عن السطح الذى بنى عليه هرم الملك خوفو. ​ 
وقد كان الارتفاع الأصلى للهرم يبلغ حوالى 143.5 متر أو 470.7 قدم، أما الآن فهو 136.5 متر أو 447.7 قدم. كما يبلغ كل ضلع من أضلاع المربع الذى يشكل قاعدة الهرم حوالى 215.25 متر أو 706.02 قدم وتكون الجوانب الأربعة مع القاعدة زاوية 53.10 درجة. ​ 
وقد كان التخطيط الأصلى للهرم هو أن تقطع غرفة الدفن تحت الأرض ويبنى الهرم فوقها. ومع ذلك، فقد تم تحريك غرفة الدفن إلى الجنوب تحت الهرم. ​ 
وللهرم مدخلان وطريقان هابطان على الجانب الشمالى، يؤدى أحدهما إلى غرفة الدفن. أما الفتحة الأخرى فهى أعلى من الأولى بحوالى ستة عشر متراً أو اثنان وخمسون قدماً ونصف. ​ 
وما زالت قمة الهرم محتفظة بكسوتها من الحجر الأبيض المصقول. أما باقى الهرم فقد تآكل بعض الشئ نتيجة للنوعية الرديئة من الأحجار التى استعملت فى البناء، ولو أن بعض الأجزاء السفلى للهرم ما زالت محتفظة بغلافها الجرانيتى. أما قمة الهرم فهى مفقودة. ​ 
وكان تابوت خفرع مصنوع من الجرانيت الرمادي ونصفه مغطي بالطبقة السميكة التي كانت تغطي أرضية الغرفة.​ 
*هرم منكاورع*​**
هرم منكاورع هو أصغر أهرامات هضبة الجيزة ويبلغ ارتفاعه حوالى 66 متراً أو 216 قدم. وقد تم بنائه على حافة الهضبة المنحدرة. وأنهى بنائه شبسس كاف، خليفة الملك منكاورع. ​ 
وكانت مساحة القاعدة فى الأصل حوالى 108.5 متراً أو 355.8 قدم مربع. ولكن نتيجة لرفع الحجارة لاحقاً لاستخدامها فى أغراض أخرى، فقد أصبح طول أضلاع القاعدة حالياً حوالى 102.2 متراً × 104.6 متراً أو 335.2 قدم × 343.1 قدم وترتفع الجوانب بزاوية 51 درجة. ​ 
وقد غطت الطبقات الستة عشر السفلى من الهرم بكتل من الجرانيت الوردى. وقد قطعت حجرة الدفن فى الصخر أسفل الهرم ويمكن الوصول إليها من خلال المدخل الشمالى مروراً بممر منحدر. كما قطع ممر منحدر أخر أسفل الممر الأول. ​ 
وأغلقت حجرة الدفن بواسطة ثلاث سدات من الجرانيت أو القوالب الحجرية والذى تم إنزالهم فى فتحات رأسية مقطوعة فى الجدران. وقد استخدمت الحجرة الداخلية كمخزن بينما استخدمت الأخرى كغرفة للدفن ولها سقف جمالونى. كما غطت الجدران بكتل من الجرانيت. ​ 
وقد تم العثور على تابوت من البازلت فى فجوة داخل الأرض على عمق أربعون سنتيمتراً أو ستة عشر قدم. ولكن هذا التابوت غرق فى البحر أثناء نقله إلى إنجلترا فى عام 1838 ميلادياً. ويحتفظ المتحف البريطانى فى لندن بغطاء تابوت على شكل أدمى للملك منكاورع ولكنه ليس هو الغطاء الأصلى الذى عثر عليه فى غرفة الدفن. ​ 
كما تم بناء المعبد الجنائزى ومعبد الوادى والطريق المؤدى لهما من الطوب وحجر قليل الجودة.






الأبعاد​ 
الارتفاع ٦٦ م 
الطول ١٠٨ م 
العرض ١٠٨ م ​ 


*وليكون بركة*​ 

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2007)

*الأمطار الغزيرة وما يتبعها من كوارث بركانية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخوتي*

*بعيداً عن مصر *
*نضيف خبر اليوم وهو عن ....*
*الأمطار الغزيرة وما يتبعها من كوارث بركانية*​ 

*اكتشف علماء البراكين* أن الأمطار الغزيرة يمكنها استثارة أخطر أنواع الثورات البركانية المسمى "انهيار القبة", الأمر الذي قد يساعد على التنبؤ بموعد ثوران البراكين التي تسببت في وقوع أكبر عدد من الوفيات على مدى قرن من الزمان. 
*وقال العلماء* إن آخر ثلاث ثورات بركانية حدثت بجزيرة مونتسيرات في الكاريبي لها علاقة بالمناخ, وجاءت في أعقاب أمطار غزيرة أدت إلى انهيار قبة الحمم البركانية المدفوعة من باطن الأرض. ​

*ونقلت مجلة نيوساينتست* عن أدريان ماتيوس من جامعة شرق إنجليا قوله إن الثوران البركاني الذي وقع على الجزيرة يوم 29 من يوليو/ تموز 2001 جاء بعد أن ضرب إعصار باري الاستوائي الجزيرة. ويرى ماتيوس أن الأمطار ربما لعبت دورا في استثارة براكين أخرى أيضا. ​ 
ورغم وجود علاقة إحصائية بين أكثر أوقات العام هطولا للأمطار وبين ثورات براكين جبل إتنا وجبل سينت هيلينز إلا أن العلماء يقولون إن العلاقة ليست قطعية بعد. ​
*وقالت روزاليند هيلز* من مكتب الإحصاء الجيولوجي الأميركي في فرجينيا إن حساب هطول الأمطار كعنصر أساسي يزيد من دقة التنبؤ بثورات البراكين، لكنها أضافت أن الأمطار لن تكون هي سبب استثارة كل بركان. ولا يعلم العلماء كيف تزيد الأمطار الغزيرة من انهيار قبة البركان وحدوث انفجار هائل، لكنهم يشتبهون أن الأمطار تتسبب بطريقة ما في خلخلة القبة
. 

​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​ 
​


----------



## ابن الشرق (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*



> وقد كان الارتفاع الأصلى للهرم يبلغ حوالى 143.5 متر أو 470.7 قدم، أما الآن فهو 136.5 متر أو 447.7 قدم. كما يبلغ كل ضلع من أضلاع المربع الذى يشكل قاعدة الهرم حوالى 215.25 متر أو 706.02 قدم وتكون الجوانب الأربعة مع القاعدة زاوية 53.10 درجة.





*الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع منك  ....... 

بس كيف يكون الارتفاع الحالي للهرم اقل من الاصلي ب 7 امتار ؟؟ *


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي أبن الشرق*



ابن الشرق قال:


> *الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع منك ....... *




*ربنا يخليك حبيبي *
*أشكرك علي أهتمامك*​ 


ابن الشرق قال:


> *بس كيف يكون الارتفاع الحالي للهرم اقل من الاصلي ب 7 امتار ؟؟ *


 
*السبب هو سقوط الكسوة الخارجية للهرم الكونة من الحجر الجيري*
*وسقطت بسبب بعض الزلازل المدمرة التي مرت بها المنتطقة *
*منها الزلزال الذي دمر مدينة القاهرة كلها في نهاية القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي*
*وطبعاً بجانب العواصف الرمليه العاتية*
*وهذا هو سبب فرق السبع أمتار تقريباً*

*ولكن لابد من وضع قوة الهرم وأحتماله في الحسبان فهو موجود منذ حوالي 5500 سنه *
*وهذا يدخل من ضمن أسرار الهرم الأكبر الذي أزهل العالم*​*وليكون بركة
​سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## †السريانيه† (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*

امير موضوع هايل بجد انت شوقتني انا عايزه اجي مصر ازور المتحف والاهرام
شوفلك طريقه بقئ ههههههههههههه الرب يبارك تعبك شكرا للموضوع 
متابعه​


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي يا سريانية*



†السريانيه† قال:


> امير موضوع هايل بجد انت شوقتني انا عايزه اجي مصر ازور المتحف والاهرام​
> شوفلك طريقه بقئ ههههههههههههه ​



*أي خدمة علشان تعرفي زوجك قد أيه مؤثر *
*ههههههههه*
*عامة تنوري يا سريانية مصر*
*تعالي ومتخفيش*
*أي مصاريف تأكدي !!!!!!!!!!*
*أنها عليكي*
*هههههه*
*تنوري مصر يا زوجتي العزيزة*​




†السريانيه† قال:


> الرب يبارك تعبك شكرا للموضوع
> 
> متابعه​


 
*واثق أنك هتبعيني*​ 

*وليكون بركة*
​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخوتي* ​*معلش أنا أتأخر يومين علي وضع المعلومة اليومية*
*معلش ظروووووووووووف*

*وهبدأ من جديد بمعلومة جديدة*
*معلومة خاصة بهدايا أعياد الميلاد الشخصية*
*علشان النهاردة بيني وبينكم "عيد ميلادي"*
*:36_3_19:*
*كل برج وهديته !!!!!!!!!!!*
:748pf:​​*الحمل :* *الصفات :هؤلاء الناس حازمون وانانيون وواثقون بانفسهم وهم غير صبورين في الشراء ويكرهون الوقوف في طوابير .لذا يمكن ان تكون الاجهزة التي تختصر الوقت والجهد افضل هدية نقدمها لهم 
الهدية المثالية :عصارة او ميكروويف او دعوة لقضاء عطلة في مكان مفتوح*

*الثور :  الصفات :يمكن وصف اصحاب هذا البرج بانهم "منزليون "بمعنى ان ارتباطهم بالبيت كبير,كما انهم يحبون الاشياء العملية او المفيدة في البيت .ويؤمنون بان السعادة والاستمتاع بملذات الدنيا هما اهم شيئين في الحياة 
الهدية المثالية:الشيكولاته الفاخرة او الاطعمة الغالية او ادوات المطبخ الكمالية  *

*الجوزاء :  الصفات :هؤلاء الناس فضوليون وخياليون ويحبون التنويع لذا فان أي شيء جديد ومبتكر يناسب شخصيتهم ...وهم اجتماعيون ويحبون الاختلاط والتواصل مع الناس
الهدية المثالية :هاتف نقال او جهاز نداء آلي او بعض الدمى الخفيفة التي يمكن ان توضع على المكتب *

*السرطان :  الصفات :اصحاب برج السرطان حساسون ويحتاجون الى الحماية ,وينظرون الى البيت باعتباره اكثر مكان يوفر الامان لذا تراهم حريصين على ايلاء اهمية خاصة بالاثاث بحيث يكون حميميا ودافئا 
الهدية المثالية :ستائر او وسائد او سجاد او انظمة امان البيت *

*الاسد :  الصفات :هؤلاء الاشخاص يريدون ان يكونوا محط الانظار دوما الامر الذي ينعكس في طريقة اختيارهم لملابسهم .وهم مرحون وانيقون ويجيدون التعبير عن انفسهم كما انهم معتدون بانفسهم وهي صفة تنعكس في حرصهم على شراء منتجات تحمل ماركات عالمية 
 الهدية المثالية:ملابس او احذية او حقائب او نظارات شمسية او اكسسوارات ذات ماركات عالمية *

*العذراء: الصفات :قد يكون هؤلاء الناس متزمتين بعض الشيء ولا يميلون الى الاختلاط بالناس كثيرا ,كما يولون اهمية بالغة لرشاقتهم 
الهدية المثالية :بعض الاجهزة الرياضية او الكتب التي تتطرق الى الصحة النفسية والجسدية *

*الميزان :  الصفات :اصحاب برج الميزان انيقون ويحبون الموضة ,كما يتمتعون بحس جمالي قوي ,لكنهم غير حاسمين ,لذا تراهم يميلون الى تغيير ارائهم باستمرار عند شراء هدية لهم يفضل اختيار شيء عصري وضمن خطوط الموضة الدارجة 
الهدية المثالية :ملابس على الموضة او عطور ومستحضرات تجميل جديدة*

*العقرب :  الصفات :اصعب شيء ان تشتري هدايا لهؤلاء الناس فلديهم اراء محددة وثابتة حيث يحتلون اقوى موقع في دائرة البروج ,والتالي يصعب تغييرهم في العادة طموحون للغاية
 الهدية المثالية :حافظة اوراق او حقيبة عمل او دفتر لتدوين اليوميات*

*القوس :  الصفات :اي شيء متعلق بالسفر يناسب شخصيات هذا البرج ,كما انهم يتمتعون باذواق غريبة وخارجة على العادي والمالوف
الهدية المثالية :تذكره سفر الى مكان مثير او كتب عن السياحة والسفر او تذكارات من دول نائية*

*الجدي :  الصفات :نحب ان نشتري لهؤلاء الناس الهدايا فهم عمليون ومنظمون ومنضبطون ويفضلون عادة الاشياء الكلاسيكية 
الهدية المثالية :التحف او الاواني الصينية او الانتيكات *

*الدلو : الصفات :انهم اشخاص غريبو الاطوار ولا يمكن التنبؤ بتصرفاتهم ,وهم يفضلون أي شيء طالما انه غريب وغير تقليدي
الهدية المثالية :هدية مصنوعة منزليا او شيء قديم من محل للخردوات والانتيكات او منسوجات مطرزة *

*الحوت :  الصفات:انهم افضل ناس يمكن ان تفكر في شراء هدية لهم ,فهم سهل التعامل معهم ومرنون ويتقبلون أي شيء دون تذمر او اعتراض
الهدية المثالية :يمكن ان تشتري لهم أي شيء ...اذ سيحبونه على الفور*

*وأخيراً بقولكوا*
*صدقوني دة كــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام*
*ههههههههههه*
*أصلي ما بحبش الشيوكلاته*
*ولا القاعدة في البيت*
*ههههههههه*

*وليكون بركة*
​*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## Twin (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي كل أخوتي*

*أنا أسف طبعاً علي التأخير الأضطراري ال فات*
*سوري أصلي كنت ميت *

*عامة سوري وبأذن الله هتابع معاكم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: رد على: خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> *أنا أسف طبعاً علي التأخير الأضطراري ال فات*
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*تأخرت ثلاث سنوات :a4:*​ 
*المهم عودة للمعلومات *​ 
*والمعلومة النهاردة عن جنوب أفريقيا الدولة*​ 
*إسم الدولة: جنوب أفريقيا *
*العاصمة الرئيسية : بريتوريا -الأدارية-*
*والعاصمة التشريعية : كيب تاون*
*والعاصمة الثالثة : بلومفونتين وطبعاً معرفاهش *​ 
*وبالنسبة للمدن تعتبر مدن جوهانسبرج وكيب تاون وديربان من كبريات المدن الحضرية ويعيش ضمن المنطقة الحضرية لمدينة كيب تاون الكبرى عدد أكبر من السكان مقارنة بمنطقة جوهانسبرج، في حين أن مساحة جوهانسبرج أكبر من مدينة كيب تاون. وتعتبر جوهانسبرج أكبر مدينة سكانية في جنوب إفريقيا*​ 
*اللغة الرسمية : الانجليزية والأفركانسية*
*العملة : راند*​ 
*المساحة :1.219.912 مليون كم2 *
*التعداد : حوالي 44.190.00 مليون نسمة تقريباً*​ 
*الموقع : تقع جمهورية جنوب افريقيا فى أقصى جنوب القارة الآفريقية ويحيطها المحيط الهندى شرقا والمحيط الاطلنطى غربا ويحدها كل من ناميبيا وبتسوانا وزيمبابوي وموزمبيق وسيوزلاند وبداخل خدودها هناك دولة ليسوتو*​ 
*وتعتبر هذه الدولة من أكثر الدولة في العالم التي بها تجمع سكاني مختلف بكل الثقافات والعادات وبها تقريباً كل الديانات وكل الألوان والعرقيات*​ 
*وتعتبر هي الأقوي أقتصادياً من كل دولة القارة الأفريقية*
*وتعتبر الأكثر تطوراً أيضاً والأقوي حربياً حتي أن هناك أحصائية متداولة بين أفراد الشعب -وطبعاً كوني مصري بفتخر بيها - وهي أن جيش جنوب أفريقيا علي أستعداد أن يغزو أفريقيا كلها في ثمانية أيام ومصر وحدها لدخولها أربعة أيام*
*وتعتبر أيضاً بها أكبر بنية تحتية في القارة*
*وهي قد تكون الأكبر في العالم من حيث الطرق والأنفاق والكباري *
*وتعتبر أيضاً من أكبر الدولة الأفريقية في التوسع الأفقي فكل مساحتها تقريباً مستغلة بعكس مصر طبعاً*
*وأيضاً تعتبر من أكثر الدول دمقراطية في العالم والأولي أفريقياً*
*وأيضاً أستقرار في الحكم*
*وأخيراً تعتبر هذه الدولة وبسبب مناخها المتقلب والمختلف وأتساعها وأرتفاعها عن سطح البحر*
*من أجمل الدول في العالم *
*ولكم بعض الصور*​ 






 


 


 


 


 
*لمحة سريعة عن دولة جنوب أفريقيا*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

متابعين

الجديد


----------



## نونوس14 (28 يوليو 2010)

*بجد موضوع رااااااااااائع جداااااااااا*
*وكل المعلومات جديدة*
*ميرسى اوووووووووووى ع مجهودك الجامد ده*
*متاااااااااااااااااااابعين*


----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2010)

http://www.seasky.org/solarsystem/sky3d1.html
*ع السريع كده معلومة عن كوكب الأرض -مقدمة- وتباعاً تفصيل *

*

*
*كوكب الأرض هو ثالث الكواكب بعدا عن الشمس ....*
*وهو أكبر الكواكب الصخرية وأشدها كثافة والوحيد المعروف بوجود حياة به بسبب مناسبته
وهو بنيته صخرية ومعدنية وهي بنية نموذجية لكوكب صخري *
*أما القشرة فغير اعتيادية إذ تتكون من صفائح منفصلة يتحرك بعضها ببطء بالنسبة لبعضها الآخر وتحصل الزلازل والنشاطات البركانية محاذاة الحدود التي تتصادم عندها هذه الصفائح 
ويقوم الغلاف الجوي للأرض بدور غطاء واق يوقف الأشعة الشمسية الضارة ويمنه وصول الأحجار النيزكية إلى سطح الأرض 
ويقوم الغلاف الجوي بأحتباس كمية من الحرارة لتحول دون حدوث درجات قصية من البرودة 
يغطي الماء حوالي 70 بالمئة من سطح الأرض , وهو لا يوجد بشكله السائل على سطح أي كوكب آخر 
*
*وللأرض تابع طبيعي واحد هو القمر وهو كبير إلى درجة يمكن معها اعتبار الجرمين الكوكب والتابع  بمثابة نظام ثنائي الكواكب *
*

*
*القمر 
القمر هو التابع الطبيعي الوحيد للأرض , وهو كبير نسبيا إذ يبلغ قطره 3470 كلم أي أكثر بقليل من ربع قطر الأرض 
يستغرق دوران القمر حولي محوره 27,3 يوما *
*وهو الوقت نفسه الذي يستغرقه دورانه حول الأرض  ولذلك فإن الجانب نفسه من القمر ( الجانب القريب ) هو الذي يواجهنا دائما 
وفي أية حال
والقمر بطبيعته جاف وقاحل وليس له غلاف جوي ولا مياه وهو يتألف بشكل رئيسي من صخر صلب  رغم أن لبه قد يكون محتويا على حديد أو صخورا منصهرة 
سطح القمر كثير الغبار ويشتمل على هضبات مغطاة بالفوّهات الناشئة عن صدمات الأحجار النيزكية ومنخفضات تمتلئ فوهاتها المتسعة باللأبة ( الحمم البركانية ) المتصلبة  مشكلة مناطق داكنة تسمى اصطلاحا - البحار 
توجد البحار بشكل رئيسي على الجانب القريب من القمر الذي يتميز عن الجانب البعيد غير المرئي بقشرة أرق 
يحيط بالعديد من الفوهات سلاسل جبلية هي بمثابة جدران لها ويصل ارتفاع بعضها إلى آلاف الأمتار *​


----------



## Twin (31 يوليو 2010)

*تكملة عن بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بالجغرفيا *​ 
*تعتبر مدينة القاهرة وهي عاصمة جمهورية مصر الأفريقية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
*هي أكبر مدينة من حيث المساحة في قارة أفريقيا ومن حيث عدد السكان *
*وتعداد سكانها يقرب بحوالي 8 ملايين نسمة وهذا بأحصائية 2007 *
*حيث لكل كيلو متر مربع 15 ألف نسمة من السكان*​ 
*وتعتبر هي العاصمة الرئيسية لمصر والقديمة فعرفت في عهد الفراعنة بأسم نفر وتعتبر العاصمة الموحدة منذ توحيد الملك مينا لمصر بشقيها منذ حوالي ال خمس الأف سنة وربع *​ 

*أما في أوربا .....*
*نجد مدينة موسكوا هي الأكبر في المساحة والأغلي في العالم *
*



*
*وتقارب مساحتها ال عشرة الأف كيلومترا مربعا ويشطرها نهر موسكو إلى قسمين تقريبا*
*وعدد سكانها يقار العشر ملايين نسمة*​ 
*أما عن أسيا نجد مدينة طوكيو اليابنية*​ 




*وهي تعتبر أكبر دولة في العالم من حيث الأمتداد الحضاري ....ومساحتها تقريباً 8 الأف كيلو متر مربع وعدد سكانها تعدي ال 12 مليون نسمة تقريباً*​ 
*وكده كفاية النهاردة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

*معلومات حلوة وبسيطة.
أشكــــــرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.
*​


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2010)

*لاباز ...... هي عاصمة دولة بوليفيا في قارة أمريكا الجانوبية *​ 
*وهي تعتبر أعلي دولة في العالم من حيث الأرتفاع ..... فمركزها مرتفع عن سطح البحر بحوالي 3600 متر ,,,,, وهناك بعض الأحياء التي تصل الي 4000 متر فوق سطح البحر*​ 
*ويعتبر ألونسو دي مندوسا هو مؤسس المدينة عام 1548 علي أنقاض المدينة الأساسية تشوكوياغو *
*وهي كانت أحتلال أسباني وكانت محل أهتمام بسبب موقعها الجغرافي المتميز *
*وأصبحت هذه المدينة هي العاصمة الأدارية لدولة بوليفيا منذ عام 1898*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2010)

*أريحا تعتبر هذه المدينة وعلي تقدير علماء الأثار هي أقدم مدينة في العالم -مكتشفة حتي الأن-*
*ويرجع تاريخها الي عام 6800 ق م*​ 
*وهي مدينة فلسطينية تقع علي الضفة الغربية علي نهر الأردن *​ 
*أما كتاريخ للمدينة فيعتقد أنها تعود للعصر الحجري أي قبل 8 قرون من الميلاد*​ 
*وهي كمدينة لها تاريخ عظيم ذكر في الكتاب المقدس بعضة *​ 
*واسم المدينة أسم من أصل سامي *
*ويعني عند الكنعانيين القمر وبالسريانية يعني الرائحة *​ 
*المهم أسم المدينة أسم قديم جداً وقد سميت في بعض العصور بمدينة القمر وهي تعتبر مدينة غانية عن التعريف ....... بس المعلومة الجديدة هنا هي أنها أقدم مدينة في العالم *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

أريحا تسمى أيضأ مدينة النخل(تث 34: 3)
أشكرك استاذى للمعلومة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2010)

*عدنا ...*​ 
*روسيا ....*
*



*
*تعتبر روسيا هي أكبر دولة في العالم من حيث المساحة 17 مليون و75 ألف كيلو متر مربع*
*وتعتبر هي الجسر الواصل بين أوربا وأسيا حيث تقع أراضيها في القارتين *
*وهي تتميز بموقع أسترتيجي رائع قد يكون الأفضل بين دول العالم*​ 
*ويعيش بروسيا حوالي 145 مليون نسمة منهم 12 مليون فقط في العاصمة موسكو*​ 
*وتدين روسيا بالمسيحية كدين رسمي ولكن بها أيضاً يهود ومسلمين وبوذين وملحدين*​ 
*وتتحدث روسيا بلغتها الرسمية الروسية وهي لغة سلفيه *​ 
*والروبيل هو عملتها الرسمية *​ 
*وروسيا من الدول المتقدمة في علوم الفضاء والأسلاحة وتعتبر من الدول العظمي في العالم *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2010)

*تتحدث روسيا بلغتها الرسمية الروسية وهي لغة سلفيه*
*والروبيل هو عملتها الرسمية *​ أشكرك على المعلومة
ربنا معاكم


----------

